# SWC and Grand Canyon RR



## mucomix (May 19, 2009)

SWC from KC to Williams Jct. This is more of a comment on the GCRR. I have no point of reference on Amtrak travel but the wife and myself took out a roomette it served us well. I did go back to the coach car and tried out one of those seats. They do set better then what we had in the roomette but I myself would not enjoy sleeping in one. I see how one could how one could be disappointed springing the extra for the roomette if all they wanted was a seat. We found it nice that there is lots of head room with the top bunk down one of us could take a nap and the other could set below. I did not sleep that well on the train but than again I don’t sleep that well away from home. A after lunch nap helps make up for it. It still beats driving and I have a good road car. As for Food we brought a bunch of snacks but never ate many we found the meals that came with the room very sufficient. One thing I do not understand is they do not make coffee throughout the day. If they made coffee even such as it is throughout the day I bet I could get my father to try the train. He would be content to drink coffee and watch the world go by. Also you never know who you will meet on the train we ate with another couple who happened to be from the area I was raised and it is off the beaten path I did not know them but they knew my folks, we had a nice visit. I have nothing bad to say about my Amtrak trip on the SWC.

We also took the train up to the Grand Canyon one the GCRR more less bought the three day package with an extra day at Williams. It was wonderful!! . Many years ago I stopped by the GC on a road trip it was not unlike Chevy Chase “Vacation” the move here is the big hole lets go. Staying the night is worth it. We took the parlor car up and back I was out on the back platform for most of the ride. It was very handy that the luggage was taken from the train to the room and on departure picked up from the room to the train and was sent to are room once back at Williams. The room at the lodge was very adequate. I cannot speak for meals at the GC we took are meals at the El Tovar. (A nice place) Do bring a flash light to walk around with at night not a lot of lighting and one hell of a hole on one side. Nothing bad to say about the meals with the package at Williams one night was better than the other but one could make out ok. I personally would opt out of the bus tour when you book the trip the NPS has a good bus service.

In short the Mrs. and I are sold on train travel this fall we are going to take the CA Zephyr from Omaha to Davis CA.


----------



## gswager (May 19, 2009)

Glad that you had a wonderful time! Well, not for your coffee. You can buy coffee at snack bar which is located below the observation deck. Or in that case, bring your instant coffee and a warmer thingie to heat up the water along.


----------



## AlanB (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the report Mucomix.

As for the coffee, a lot seems to depend o the attendants. Some keep the pot going all day, some don't. However, if you ever want coffee and there is none in the sleeper, ask your attendant for a cup. He/she will either make a new pot or get you a cup from the dining car.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 19, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed the trip! You can always find coffee aboard the train somehow and if your in a sleeper you don't have to pay for it


----------



## Sam31452 (May 19, 2009)

> One thing I do not understand is they do not make coffee throughout the day. If they made coffee even such as it is throughout the day I bet I could get my father to try the train. He would be content to drink coffee and watch the world go by.


They don't? :blink:

I remember myself having stomach problems in Amtrak trains because of drinking coffee while watching the world go by for an entire morning from Toledo to Chicago. And don't forget: 100 cups of coffee a day are lethal.

Has GCR gone back to steam or do they still run with diesel engines?


----------



## mucomix (May 19, 2009)

Diesel..And from what I understand under Xanterra operation one is unlikely to see steam on that line again. From what I can make out it is a combination of the roughly 20,000 gal of water the loco used for the round trip and cheaper off the shelf parts for the diesel loco over all operational cost.

The coffee comment was not so much for me if I had wanted some midday coffee I’m sure I could have found some. But I could not lie to the old man and tell him there was a bottom less cup of coffee on the car. It did strike me odd though I am unaccustomed too finding a dry coffee pot. Insert your favorite Norwegian coffee joke at this time.. It is true all the jokes you have heard. But I am the wayward son, the sun gets a little over the yardarm and I’m digging in the bag for the private stock.


----------



## Alice (May 20, 2009)

I don't think GC is ever going to run steam again, since they terminated all their steam mechanics last year.


----------



## Sam31452 (May 20, 2009)

> I don't think GC is ever going to run steam again, since they terminated all their steam mechanics last year.


This puts me in a new situation, I always assumed that steam would return in summer.

I will travel from LAX to FLG and thought about hopping off in Williams Jct (at 4am!) and taking then the GCR to Grand Canyon.

Return will be by bus to Flagstaff anyway. After the folks from GCR charge $68 (including taxes and NP fee) for a ride with a diesel train,

and will arrive at the canyon only at 11:45am (the bus would be there at 9:45am, charging $33 not including taxes but including NP fee),

but will have a "Wild West Shootout" and stuff like that.

Would you consider the ride still worth the money for railfans?



> Insert your favorite Norwegian coffee joke at this time.


 :blink: 
Howewer, be aware that there's not a single Starbucks branch in Italy for a good reason.


----------



## edding (May 20, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> > I don't think GC is ever going to run steam again, since they terminated all their steam mechanics last year.
> 
> 
> This puts me in a new situation, I always assumed that steam would return in summer.
> ...


Excellent question! It's been a while since I took the train but I would say this the trip itself and the scenery are not really worth it unless you have kids. It is ( or at least was) very slow and somewhat ironically the scenery along the way is at best mundane. The plus for me actually was arriving at the Canyon at the old station. If you're only there for a day, I'd take the bus ( and I HATE buses in general)


----------



## mucomix (May 21, 2009)

One of best short train rides I took was in the late 90’s out of Flippin Arkansas. Not a lot to look at. I like steam as much of the next guy. I would not let the head of the train dictate it’s worth of the train. The whole train from the head to the back was correct for the early to mid 50’s. The Zephyr car at the rear as me and the wife we recall was Hank Williams jr’s private car. At any rate a nice car. Not setup to maximize passangers.

Given time there will be less steam around, I have a roundabout acquaintance who had a steam tractor they had fun taking from place to place to run “Power of the Past” type events they had to give it up they could not get reasonable insurance in case of catastrophic boiler failure.

If you have a need for steam buy a Ruby or other G scale and run it round the back yard. RR engines surely where made stouter than tractors but in the end unless you make a new old engine the days of steam are numbered. There will be some around but at some point steam will be cost prohibitive for most short tourist trains.

I got a kick out of the GCCR just because of the rear platform. I was out there up and back. It was worth it to me. If they would have a few buffalo targets for me to shoot at from the rear platform the trip would have been complete.


----------

